# Angeln in Holland - Brouwersdamm, Osterschelde, Grevelingen Meer



## sfcdo (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo Forum,
ich fahre mit meiner Familie Anfang April 2009 für eine Woche nach Bruinisse, Grevelingen Meer.
Was und wo kann ich da angeln?
Ich dachte mir wir könnten vom Brouwersdam aus angeln, bzw. vom Strand der Nordsee angeln.
Wer kann mir Tipps geben was im April an den Haken geht, bzw. welche Ausrüstung und Köder ich brauche. 
Vor einigen Jahren waren wir schon dort. Da habe ich im / am Fluchthafen von Bruinisse gefischt, allerdings ohne Erfolg.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Danke!


----------



## z9r (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Holland - Brouwersdamm, Osterschelde, Grevelingen Meer*

Um die  Zeit kannst du am Brouwersdamm Nordseeseite und Grevelingmeer Seite(Vispas benötigt)Heringe,Hornis,Wofsbarsche fangen.Wölfe aber nur wenn das Wasser nicht zu kalt ist.Osterschelde am Gezeitenwehr auch ganz gut aber unheimlich viel Strömung,brauch man schon 200g Bleie um halbwegs vernünftig auf Platte zu Angeln.Wenn du noch mehr Infos brauchst Schreib einfach auf.Ist mein Hausrevier in Holland.:vik:


----------



## z9r (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Holland - Brouwersdamm, Osterschelde, Grevelingen Meer*

Hier noch ne gute Seite zum Angeln an der Küste "Wolfsbarsch.com"#h


----------



## sfcdo (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Holland - Brouwersdamm, Osterschelde, Grevelingen Meer*

Hallo Z9R!
Danke für die Infos!
Das hilft mir schon ein ganzes Stück weiter.
Die Internetseite ist super.
Kannst Du mir sagen welche Ruten ich dort einsetzen kann (Wurgewicht, Länge, Spinnrute, Brandungsrute, etc.)?

DANKE!


----------



## z9r (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Holland - Brouwersdamm, Osterschelde, Grevelingen Meer*

Zum Spinnfischen auf Wölfe und Hornis Rute 3m Wurfgewicht 50g,10geflochtene, Heringsangeln geht gut mit Karpfenruten 3,60-3,90m,35 mono,Brandungsangeln Rute 3,90-4,20m 150-250g Wurfgewicht 17 gefochtene mit 6m 0,60 mono als Schlagschnur.Noch ein Tipp zum Brandungsangeln:Ihr solltet euch mal den langen Steg in Westkapelle am Leuchtturm anschauen,wen er nicht so voll ist ist das ein top Platz,aber nur nach links hinter den einzelnen Pfeiler oder gerade raus vom Stegende.Rechte Seite Hänger ohne ende.


----------



## Klaus-a. (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Holland - Brouwersdamm, Osterschelde, Grevelingen Meer*

Hallo z9r,
wie sieht des im moment mit den fängen in Westkapelle aus?
Geht was mit Dorsch oder Plattfisch?
Wochenende soll ja schönes Wetter werden.


----------



## z9r (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Holland - Brouwersdamm, Osterschelde, Grevelingen Meer*

Leider keine Ahnung,fahre erst Montag wieder hin.#d


----------



## z9r (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Holland - Brouwersdamm, Osterschelde, Grevelingen Meer*

Hier noch ein Tipp:Kutter&Küste Nr.8 Revierbeschreibung Zeeland.Man kann aber auch in den Angelgeschäften vor Ort eine gute Karte mit Angelplätzen und den dort vorkommenden Fischen für kleines Geld kaufen.|wavey:


----------



## angelsaxe (18. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Holland - Brouwersdamm, Osterschelde, Grevelingen Meer*

kennt dort jemand ne preiswerte unterkunft nur fürs wochenende wollte april mai dort auf hering u. hornis angeln. u. die evtl. nicht zu weit weg von den angelplätzen ist. wo kann ich da einen fischpass bekommen? sollte ich von der schleuse aus auch auf plattfisch angeln oder andere stelle dort? danke für infos.


----------



## totaler Spinner (20. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Holland - Brouwersdamm, Osterschelde, Grevelingen Meer*

Auf Platte ist es besser weiter unten wo die Küste den Knick nach Westen macht. Den Vispas (brauchst du nur fürs Grevelingenmeer) bekommst du in Angelläden oder beim VVV (Fremdenverkehrsamt, gibt es fast in jedem Ort). Wenn’s den Vispas vor Ort kaufst kriegst den der Federatie Zuidwest Nederland. Wenn du auch mal im Grenzgebiet zu Deutschland angeln möchtest, dann hol dir den Vispas lieber dort, damit kannst du dort mehr Gewässer beangeln und am Grevelingen darfst du damit auch angeln. An der Grevelinger Seite fängt man richtig nur an der Spülschleuse, meist nur Heringe, vielleicht mal paar Hornis. Wenn Fisch da ist geht’s da schlimmer zu wie im Forellenpuff, da stehen die Angler Schulter an Schulter und fangen sich gegenseitig die Angelschnüre. :qAn der Nordseeseite auf keinen Fall hinter die Absperrung gehen, dort wirt oft kontrolliert und das wird dann teuer.


----------



## sfcdo (11. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Holland - Brouwersdamm, Osterschelde, Grevelingen Meer*

Hallo Freunde,
bin zurück aus Holland und möchte Euch kurz berichten wie es gewesen ist.
Die letzte Woche war als Familienurlaub geplant, das Angeln war also nicht unsere Hauptbeschäftigung. Da man an der Küste aber auf Flut Ebbe achten sollte ergeben sich immer nur einige erfolgreiche Stunden Angelei am Tag.
Das Angeln am Browersdamm war erfolglos - außer Seeringelwürmer baden und Krabben füttern war nichts los.
Besser war das Angeln in der Osterschelde. Bei Oudekerk gibt es eine Mole, dort kann man gut auf Platte angeln.
Zwei Stunden vor und nach der Flut sind die besten Zeiten. Wir fingen überwiegen Klieschen bis 40 cm. Mal waren es 6 Stück, mal 10 Stück. Noch nicht die Riesenmengen, aber das Wasser hatte ca. 9 Grad, also recht kalt und die Fische waren nicht sehr aktiv. Dafür gab es fast keine Abrisse und vor allem keine Krebse!
In Bruinisse, in Zirikzee und in Renesse gibt es ein Abelgeschäft. Im Angelgeschäft in Renesse gibt es auch eine Karte mit Agelplätzen zu kaufen (sehr zu empfehlen).
Aber die Gegend hat noch mehr zu bieten als nur angeln.
Besucht das Sturmflutwehr, geht an den Strand, fahrt über die Seelandbrücke, oder besucht die kleinen und schönen Orte in der Gegend.
Wir fahren wieder hin, ist einfach schön dort Urlaub zu machen, auch wenn die Fische um dies Jaheszeit noch nicht so zahlreich an den Haken gehen.


----------

